# Is Bok Choy Bad for Rats?



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Someone said in one of the topics not to feed Bok Choy because it killed some of her rats! I never heard of this before, is there anything to it?
Spider


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

OK....I don't know this for sure as far as rats but I know with some reptiles you can't feed too much Bok Choy because it has something to do with calcium intake and absorption but I wouldn't imagin that would be an issue with rats.


----------

